# Chief Mike Morris Vietnam PJ



## JustAnotherJ (Dec 23, 2007)

I'm proud to be in the same brotherhood as this hero.  I just attended Mike's funeral on Friday, and though i didn't know him, gaging by the family he had, he was a great man.  Not to mention a legendary PJ.
Hooyah Mike.

http://www.youtube.com/v/mhUutaWzrxE&rel=1


----------



## EATIII (Dec 23, 2007)

R.I.P.  Chief


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Dec 23, 2007)

Rest in Peace


----------



## AWP (Dec 23, 2007)

Blue Skies.


----------



## RackMaster (Dec 23, 2007)

RIP!


----------



## Gypsy (Dec 23, 2007)

Rest in Peace, Chief.


----------



## Chopstick (Dec 23, 2007)

RIP


----------



## Sdiver (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice tribute, to a great Man.


----------



## Ravage (Dec 23, 2007)

X2 !

Rest In Peace PJ...


----------



## Typhoon (Dec 23, 2007)

RIP, Chief Morris...


----------



## 8'Duece (Dec 23, 2007)

Rest Easty PJ.


----------



## THX1138 (Jan 2, 2008)

Rest in peace.


----------



## car (Jan 2, 2008)

Great tribute. RIP.


----------



## LibraryLady (Jan 2, 2008)

RIP Chief

Prayers out to your family and brothers in arms

LL


----------

